# Bout to buy an 850XP



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Hey guys! I'm looking at a 2010 850XP. Its green and the only thing added to it is 31" Outlaws and wheel spacers. It has 900 miles on it. I've never owned a Polaris of any kind. Always had Brute Force's. What do I need to look for with this? Any concerns? Also, I can get it for $6000. What do you guys think?

Thanks!
Jeremy


----------



## wc4life21 (Jul 18, 2011)

I have 2010 850 and so far its been a great bike no problems yet that i havnt caused! The only thing i see that would make me nervous is the 31outlaws without a clutch kit. Those tires are pretty heavy, but as long as it wasnt mistreated you should be alright. The price is pretty fair with those tires. If this is what you want then get it you'll be happy with it!


----------



## Dawg2500HD (Feb 25, 2010)

Well I don't know for sure about the clutch kit or not. It was a trade in at a dealer. It will, however, have clutch work and a lift as soon as I get it. Thanks man!!


----------



## BobX2 (Mar 11, 2012)

You might pull the seat off and pull the air filter out and check and see if there is oil standing in the air box. There is a fix for that and I would have them fix it before buying it. Is it a power steering XP? $8000 will buy a brand new 2012 850 HO without power steering.


----------

